# Taliban Commander Killed



## tomahawk6 (24 Jun 2010)

In addition to an IED factory which was destroyed,the district taliban commander Izzatullah was killed.Good day for ISAF.

http://www.longwarjournal.org/...ition_and_afghan.php

Afghan and Coalition forces have killed the top Taliban commander in a vital district in Kandahar province after destroying an IED factory in an airstrike.

The clashes took place after Coalition aircraft bombed the Taliban IED factory in Panjwai yesterday. A Coalition and Afghan force raided the attack site and battled with a Taliban force in the area. The combined force "quickly overwhelmed insurgent forces defending the area near the destroyed IED factory," the International Security Assistance Force stated in a press release on its website. 

Izzatullah, the Taliban's military commander for Panjwai, was among those killed. A police chief put the Taliban casualties at 15, according to Xinhua. Izzatullah "planned and conducted attacks against coalition forces and was involved in the attack on Sarpoza prison outside of Kandahar City in June 2008," ISAF stated. Several top Taliban leaders were killed during the complex suicide and military assault on Sarpoza prison in the heart of Kandahar City.

Panjwai district is numbered among the major Taliban strongholds in Kandahar; other such districts are Arghandab, Zhari, Maywand, Ghorak, Khakrez, and Shah Wali Kot. 

Last week, Coalition and Afghan forces claimed to have ejected the Taliban from Shah Wali Kot during a five-day-long operation in the northern district which included "heavy fighting." A "significant number of insurgents" were killed, according to an ISAF press release. "Through this operation, the combined force dealt a major blow to more than 100 insurgents and their commanders."


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jun 2010)

ahhh I do love seeing good news of another asshole getting what is coming to him.


----------



## Teeps74 (24 Jun 2010)

If true, this is good news. He is directly responsible for the deaths of many of our troops.  He is also not a very nice guy to his fellow Afghans. 

I do not respect him as an enemy... Let him rot.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Jun 2010)

The destruction of the IED factory is probably more important than killing Izzatullah IMO.


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The destruction of the IED factory is probably more important than killing Izzatullah IMO.



Both, being a bonus   ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Jun 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Both, being a bonus   ;D



Agreed!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jun 2010)

Enough. A bomb maker is dead. Nothing else matters.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2010)

Shared with the usual caveats.  

Another good day for the good guys.  Damn those transvestities.....


Taliban commander killed dressed as woman
Last Updated: Saturday, June 26, 2010 | 4:31 AM ET Comments3Recommend6
The Associated Press

A senior Taliban commander disguised as a woman was killed by Afghan and international forces after he opened fire with a pistol and tried to throw a grenade south of the capital, Kabul.

NATO reported a U.S. soldier died in a roadside bomb attack Saturday in southern Afghanistan, and a small explosion detonated in an area that houses foreign embassies and government offices in Kabul the same day, but caused no casualties.

The troop death brought to 85 the number of international service members killed so far in June, already the deadliest month of the nearly nine-year-old war. The figure includes at least 51 Americans.

Intelligence sources tracked the senior Taliban commander, Ghulam Sakhi, to a compound Friday night in Puli Alam district in Logar province, south of the capital, NATO said Saturday. Afghan forces used a loudspeaker to call for women and children to leave the building.
Grenade wounded woman, 2 children

"As they were exiting, Sakhi came out with the group disguised in women's attire and pulled out a pistol and a grenade and shot at the security force," according to statement released by the coalition.

"When Afghan and coalition forces shot him, he dropped the grenade and it detonated, wounding a woman and two children."

NATO said Sakhi, who is known by several aliases, was involved in roadside bombings and ambushes throughout the province, and he kidnapped and killed an Afghan government intelligence chief there.

Abdul Ghafar Sayedzada, head of the criminal investigation unit of the Kabul police, said the explosion in the capital was caused by a small bomb placed on the engine of a government vehicle.

The driver of the car, used by the Afghan National Army, was arrested. The front of the vehicle was damaged, but no one was wounded, he said.

Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/06/26/taliban-comander.html#ixzz0rwub55JY


----------



## Franko (26 Jun 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> "As they were exiting, Sakhi came out with the group disguised in women's attire and pulled out a pistol and a grenade and shot at the security force," according to statement released by the coalition.
> 
> "When Afghan and coalition forces shot him, he dropped the grenade and it detonated, _*wounding a woman and two children*_."



Such an honourable bunch of guys....let hold some peace talks with them eh Mr Staples?

Regards


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jun 2010)

At the risk of getting a Verbal Warning, I'd personally love to pin medals on the troops that killed this waste of rations.  Held up by Mr. Staples et al, they are NOTHING but murdering scum. He deserved what he got, and I hope he felt every bullet that got him. Yes I can be vindictive.
Its unforturnate he wounded innocent people when attempting to kill security forces.


----------

